# My Haunted Organ



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

So about a month ago I found an organ on bulk trash day. I have had so many projects this year that I didn't think I would have time to get to it.

Well it rained all day, so I figured why not spend the day in the garage and build the haunted organ.

Here is phase 1. I still need to age it, cobweb it, etc.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is awesome!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You know someone is going to say that this title of this thread gets the "This sounds dirty" award. Not going to be me. Awesome chuck!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your haunted organ looks great, does it still work?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Your haunted organ looks great, does it still work?


No, it was dead when I got it. So I gutted it to make room for a fog machine. The speaker in it still works, so i'll just wire up an amp and mp3 player for the organ music.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice organ! That always sounds wrong.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd be tempted to add another row or two of pipes and hook the fog machine up to them.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

fontgeek said:


> I'd be tempted to add another row or two of pipes and hook the fog machine up to them.


There isn't much room for another row of pipes. Also, the back pipes are already prepped for the fog machine. Looks like another rainy day today, so maybe I will finish it all up today.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't forget the haunted organist you'll need to play this lovely instrument

I'm amazed at what folks can find sometimes at Curbies.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh my, thats beautiful, what great work you have done!!! I would LOVE to see a quick video of it with the fog on Halloween night, if you can remember to?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That is awesome! I love the second pic with the candles "lit" - the lighting on the skull is perfect!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Got the fog machine all piped in. Here is a teaser shot. I'll post more pics when I have it placed in the scene.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

That is great! I saw an organ at an estate sale for $20, but I looked closer and saw that the sign also said "Sold." Iwas gonna do the exact same thing though!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

It only took em 5 months to post the video of the completed organ set in it's scene on Halloween night, but here it is.

I shot it with my phone so the quality is so so.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Some people live in the best curbie areas!! Too cool!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I like it. Although where was the fog? I was hoping to see that. 

Anyway, if you have time and want to tinker with it, make some keys rise and fall with a spinning dowel rod and blocks of wood attached underneath so it pushes and lets the keys drop below. that would be a cool addition. Just a thought.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks cool! I'm sure it's even much better in person vs the phone vid. My only thought would be to throw some LED up-lights to really make the skull pop out. Maybe even some in the pipes to make them glow when the notes are played.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I'll bet you could use a cam, like in a haunted bookcase and make the keys move


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Chuck I got a new phone so I need your number again! Hit me up with a text or something when you can! We need to do another project together! I started working on cemetery columns for this year!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That turned out to be a beautiful prop. I like the choice of music you used, too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is one awesome prop! Wow, and what a bargain! It looks so expensive the way you 'refurbished' it. And I agree with Roxy, I love the choice of music and your organist! Very creepy, but very cool. Take a bow sir!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The other row(s) of pipes can be mounted on a shelf or extended deck. Actually, they could just be a separate component that is pinned between the organ and the wall.
It would be great to get a player piano mechanism to be able to have the keys move as the music is going, regardless of whether the key movement matches the music or not.


----------

